# Scotland Jaunt - 5 Courses



## Duckster (May 31, 2018)

Got back from my annual trip to Scotland last Sunday.  5 days, 5 rounds, 30 lads and lots of beer.  Weather was racking flags every day.

Day 1: Carnwath
New course for us to play and it was a little gem.  I'm not normally a fan of cross-over holes but they seemed to work ok here.  Greens were in great nick and the presentation was fine.  No need for a driver apart from about 3 holes as a steady 3w or 3i will get you in play with a wedge in to the green.  Lots of ups and downs.  Only let down (we play Stableford comps) was two 230+ par 3's on the back 9, which off whites are very short par 4s, hence SI of 16 and 18.  Think half the field blobbed both.  That aside, nice track, lovely greens, fanstastic reception in the clubhouse bar.  Will definitely go back.

Day 2: Peebles
2nd visit to Peebles.  After a break of about 10 years I (and several others on the tip) could only remember the opening hole, par 3 alongside the club house.  Even as we were playing it, I could only remember about 5 or 6 of the holes.  It was a nice walk and the sun was out.  However it was let down by the greens.  Waaaaaay too slow.  Very fluffy in places.  Rest of the course was in great condition.

Day 3: The Roxburghe
4th visit here and still as good as the 1st.  Our singles day so everyone was up for it and it didn't disappoint.  It's a wonderful course and I find it hard to see any poor holes in it's layout.  17th could be considered one due to hidden green with no bail out areas either left or right.  From the out set you know that you are on a quality track.  Every green was perfect.  Condition, layout, bunkers.  Perfect.  The walk around to the 14th hole "Viaduct" really does take your breath away.  I can say without any shadow of a doubt that we will be back here again.

Day 4: Cardrona
Arrived here with anticipation as it had been about 10 years since I last played and loved it then.  It's a good layout, with the River Tweed meandering through the course, but not really coming into play.  But it has gone the way of many hotel run courses.  It just seemed a little "tired".  The greens had been spiked, but then not back filled with sand or anything (appears they had been spiked almost a week beforehand).  Huge bunkers had just the one rake in, so there were footprints everywhere.  Just a shame for a place that could be a little goldmine.

Day 5: The Woll
We'd stayed away from here for a few years due to online reviews but had heard that it had turned a corner and was on it's way up.  What a good choice, perfect venue for a final day with tired arms.  Again, condition and greens were superb.  The course takes a natural track through the estate with a lovely back drop and picturesque dry stone walls framing the extremities.  Really enjoyable with only our reception marring things, however the smiles soon returned to the staff when they realised almost everyone was having a snack and a drink afterwards.

Accomodation: Peebles Hydro.
Huge hotel compared to the B&B's we usually frequent. All of our rooms had recently been fully refurbished and were lovely.  Comfy beds, decent TV and a great view from mine.  Bathroom was huge and shower nice and powerful.  There's a decent pool / gym attached which we only got to use once or twice due to time constraints.  They also let us use one of their private rooms for our presentation night and arranged a 3 course meal as well for everyone.  Great staff, great location, I'll be back even if it's just the family.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 31, 2018)

Does 'racking flags' mean good or bad weather?  :mmm:


----------



## Duckster (May 31, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Does 'racking flags' mean good or bad weather?  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Errr. Oh aye. Cracking.


----------



## ednagilbert (Jun 1, 2018)

Thanks for the information! I have heard about that courses


----------

